# Pitbull!



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

No... not the singer dude.

This one here. I cut it out of a plank using a template cut in card-stock.

This is going to take time because I'm not good with wood. So I'll try and take it slow and easy with the rasps and files.

























This one can be found in the template section. "Pitbull" by BC Slinger,

https://slingshotforum.com/files/file/94-pitbull-template/

Never shot TTF before unless old style wrist-rockets count. Just want to see what a regular TTF feels like. Will probably be more accurate for me at least.

Work in progress.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks really good to me


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

nice job so far. Good luck.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Pray it don't break on me......


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks good thus far! I'm no wood expert and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong...but that looks like pine or spruce to me. Which is fine in a "natty" but as a board just be careful and leave the forks lots thick as well as test it.

Keep us posted on your progress! And we like lots of pics!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Island made said:


> Looks good thus far! I'm no wood expert and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong...but that looks like pine or spruce to me. Which is fine in a "natty" but as a board just be careful and leave the forks lots thick as well as test it.
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress! And we like lots of pics!


I agree that you may be living on the edge here. However, if you keep the bands light for 6 or 8 mm ammo, it will probably be ok. Do not power up and shoot heavy ammo.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Yeah I'm with IM and Palmettoflyer. That grain is better suited for OTT. I'd be turning my head away each time I drew that one back! Perhaps being a bit over cautious, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Like the guys already said, be careful with that one. The grain is not in your favour for a TTF frame. Good quality plywood would be a more ideal material for you to start on. Perhaps consider using the wood you have as a template for the next one.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes, you're all correct. I have less than 100% faith in the strength of this wood... whatever wood that is.

I made a GS-12 out of this same wood... that works great but this design is a lot more elaborate.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122794-first-time-working-in-wood/

I shall indeed have to be extra careful.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Just looked up something from my files.... an old book on how to make your own crossbows.

Guy sez all crossbow prongs (the bendy part) should be expected to fail at some point, even if they are made of steel. So that it doesn't fly into your face, you wrap the bendy part in duct tape or something.

Even those guys who make PVC bows, recommend wrapping the bow. It's a safety feature.

Now how the %&$* am I supposed to do THAT here without making it look fugly ..... :iono:

But I shall carry on nevertheless.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Used a rasp and a file to bring it closer to the red line.









But I am not good at this and despite trying not to ....









Idea....* to minimize this flaking from the edge, should I oil it now before I file again?* I don't think there would be any harm in that. Would it even make any difference?

*Or I can give it a coat of school glue.. or better.. wood glue....?*

I went at it for like an hour and it still looks like it came out of someone's bum. Am I doing something wrong or I just need more patience with wood? Sandpaper will make the edges smoother, of course.

At what stage do I start with the sandpaper? I do need a bit more filing, yes?

*Fun fact... I just realized... making a single shot "pen pistol" is a lot easier than making a slingshot out of wood.*

Imagine that.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Use a fine grit file, then aggressive sandpaper. Pay attention what direction your sanding/filing. If its chipping try going at it with the finer file at an angle. Let me know if this helps. Or what you figure out what works.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Don't file in the direction that will cause the outside layer to pull off. In other words, file from the outside in. those pieces that broke out can be glued back in. When you get them in place and glued and clamped, be sure to clean up the "squeeze out" otherwise it will soak in and harden and you will be able to see it through your finished flipper Hope this helps....Keep us posted..


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

That chipping was caused by a rasp and my lack of patience ...I was going back and forth but carefully and slowly... which was the wrong thing to do it seems.

I switched to a fine file later after I removed much material.

I'll sand away that chipped area to make it even.



> those pieces that broke out can be glued back in.


I am sure they can be.... if I still had them. :sorry:

Oh wait... just came to me. Superglue plus sawdust. Use as filler.

What my daddy and granddaddy never did, I will have to do..... is that dumb? Or smart? 

Oh and should I get this??? Please let me know.

https://www.daraz.pk/products/maries-linseed-oil-painting-medium-75ml-i116702284-s1268834906.html?spm=a2a0e.searchlist.list.5.fe7b5e599rHmWB&search=1

It doesn't say "boiled" linseed oil but it does say it has been "dehydrated and depickled".. I assume that's the same as "boiled"?

And after the linseed oil has soaked and dried into the wood fibers, can I spray on lacquer? Is that what people do?


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Im glad you got the chipping figured out. keep me posted with your progress.

I dont use linseed oil, I just stain and varnish, with ultra fine sanding between coats. I usually do 3 coats of polyurethane. Letting it fully dry between coats.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks.

The only reason for me to use linseed oil is because it might marginally strengthen this weak wood I am using. It is not something I have ever used before. I usually use coconut oil... it's our lube of choice since 5,000 years for.... oh dear... too much info???


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Don't forget good ol' shellac. One of the best sealing/protecting finishes. Dries quickly and easy to work with. You can get amber tinted also and that sometimes gives a nice look to the finish. What I like to do whenever possible is save the off cuts from my project and put different finishes on to see how it looks before committing to the actual piece.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I have heard of shellac... never seen it nor used it.

But honestly I am not all that interested in a beautiful finish. I'll most likely end up painting it all black anyway. I like all things black.

What I am interested in is increasing the strength of this wood .. even if marginally.... without using a vacuum chamber and epoxy.

When we play cricket, the bats are treated with some oil (could be linseed or could be the favorite/cheapest goto oil around here ... sesame seed oil) or they would shatter with the repeated hits of the very hard cricket ball.

So I know oiling gives wood strength. Which oil? THAT I don't know.

My plan is to coat it with something, anything, that makes it a little stronger and paint it (or not) and wrap it in tape. It won't be beautiful... that is not the purpose. The purpose is to deter intrusion into my property without me having to pull out my gun. That is the only reason I want to try out TTF.... never did proper TTF before so I want to see if I can aim better with it.

If I can't make it dependable and strong, I will do what was suggested... use this as a template to make others. Will make a plaster mold out of this and make another one out of epoxy. THAT should be strong enough.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sean Avinor Khan said:


> I have heard of shellac... never seen it nor used it.
> 
> But honestly I am not all that interested in a beautiful finish. I'll most likely end up painting it all black anyway. I like all things black.
> 
> ...


Well if that's the case then just drill it and throw a couple of pins through it and call it a day. Can be fashioned from large nails, threaded rod, 1/4" oak dowels, or any suitable round scrap you can dig up. Dowels and threaded rod can be installed with wood glue. Anything else epoxy would be better. Relying on a finish to add structural support won't work. Along these lines...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Aha! :aahhhh:

Welding rods? Maybe I have some lying around.

Or I can order those bicycle wheel spokes. But large nails seem very doable... I think I got some.

Thanks. I never thought of that.

You sir, are a lifesaver.

When I was a school lad I did exactly that with toothpicks to a soap sculpture that kept falling apart. Should have remembered that...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Bamboo skewers would also work.....very strong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Sean Avinor Khan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The only reason for me to use linseed oil is because it might marginally strengthen this weak wood I am using. It is not something I have ever used before. I usually use coconut oil... it's our lube of choice since 5,000 years for.... oh dear... too much info???


I am impressed with your progress in your wood working skills.

With this single simple sling you have proven yourself in the art of dedication.

Pins are a great improvement in strength. Look around at what you have at hand. Like metal cloths hangers( you already found your tin snips) :naughty:

What ever oil you chose to use Im interested in knowing how you used it,and what you used.

Keep the band light and that will be a plinker to be proud of.

Im paying attention to you , your creativity is inspiring.

How is the monsoon going?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I am impressed with your progress in your wood working skills.


Thank you. I am surprised myself.



> Like metal cloths hangers


That will put me on a collision course with the Female Universe. As it is, they have refused to clean the solar panels. Now I got to do it in the dark like some desperate mofo.... I can imagine my nosy neighbor with the powerful camera going "Hey isn't that Sean cleaning his solar panels again??? Bet he's sleeping in the dog house..." ... and next day my face is posted on YouTube.

Hangers.... I'd rather not.

Nails and welding rods I do have.



> What ever oil you chose to use Im interested in knowing how you used it,and what you used.


I have ordered the linseed oil. Let's see what happens.

I tried getting shellac but couldn't. Problem is, I learn of a name on the internet, I go to the bazaar and say, "Gimme %$*" and the guy goes "huh???"

They have names in Urdu which I do not know. It might be sitting on some shelf in the back where they keep the good stuff but until I know what they call it.... sometimes I get lucky (linseed is called "Alsee"... didn't know that) and sometimes I don't. The best way to deal with this is I get a pic of it and show them that pic on my phone... and they go "oh THAT....".

Most likely I will treat with linseed oil and then spray on lacquer.



> your creativity is inspiring


Thanks!



> How is the monsoon going?


Seems to have passed for now. Might come back again anytime.

Water clouds pass over my area going north ... they take some weeks to bump into the Himalayan/Karakoram mountain chain and they bounce back angry. That bounce-back can be awesome... or it might not even happen. No way to tell.



> Bamboo skewers would also work.....very strong


Female Universe. I'd rather not. But excellent suggestion.

Steel and Iron is mine however...

*"I sent you Iron from the sky. In it is great Might for the benefit of Humanity."... Koran 57:25.*


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

After more undignified filing.....

















As you can see, much more work needed. For example, the forks are a bit uneven... need flattening.

But tried to make the edges rounder. Still not too nice to hold. Just OK.

Haven't even started the sanding yet....


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Sean Avinor Khan said:


> Just looked up something from my files.... an old book on how to make your own crossbows.
> 
> Guy sez all crossbow prongs (the bendy part) should be expected to fail at some point, even if they are made of steel. So that it doesn't fly into your face, you wrap the bendy part in duct tape or something.
> 
> ...


I have been seeing how homemade longbows are made and am tempted to build one. A DIY method for reinforcing homemade bows is to use drywall tape - basically a fibreglass tape strip... I can't recall how many layers are used but it's built up with glue to fuse it to a piece. Makes it bendy and strong...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Seen this guy?





















Have a look at his channel. Everything I know about PVC, I got from him.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks! I've seen this one before. It's a great channel. I'd rather work with wood though. Many years ago, I used to help run a factory that made pvc pipes and fittings as well as toilet cisterns (the business was sold to a French conglomerate some time ago and I moved on after the takeover)... so I am quite familiar as well with PVC and most plastics - and that's probably why I prefer wood!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sean Avinor Khan said:


> After more undignified filing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now would be a good time to get those pins in. Recess them a bit to make it easier to work the frame into it's final shape. Try to cross through as much of the grain as possible.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Need to level the top of the forks first then yes.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That dude loves him some pvc. LoL . 
Best of luck buddy.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sean Avinor Khan said:


> Seen this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

Yep, love Nick's channel and bought every book he's put out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

After today's filing. Getting a little more comfortable to hold.

























Now I will only use sandpaper. Before that, I need to install some rust-proofed metal inside. I suspect my midget drill press won't be up to the job... not sure it's got enough clearance. Will consider other tools. No way am I going to drill freehand.

Then I need to make *wood-glue + sawdust = filler putty* to repair the chipping. The filler can then be sanded too.

After the pins have been added I will need to drill a hole for my little finger in the handle. The Pitbull design won't be complete without it.

I have no idea how that might feel. I have never used a pinkie finger-hole slingshot nor have I ever used a TTF.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I think it might be more suited for ott. With the thickness of the forks you might be able to set it up for both ttf and ott. If you drilled a hole with rounded over soft edges you could shoot tubes also. This would make your sling very versatile. Pins are used when we laminate multiple layers together. You wont need them for your sling because its a beefy enough chunk of solid wood. If you want to load it up with a couple of pins it would add visual interest.

Saw dust and glue is a great filler, try to get/save the dust from the same kind of wood so you will have a seamless blend.

Have you put any thought into finish? Its wearing a really honey golden color right now.

Keep me informed with your progress.

Is that your son in your profile picture?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I think it might be more suited for ott.


The gap does seem a bit small, doesn't it? Yes, the thought crossed my mind.



> With the thickness of the forks you might be able to set it up for both ttf and ott.


Also crossed my mind.



> If you drilled a hole with rounded over soft edges you could shoot tubes also.


All I got are tubes... yes, this is how I've made all my slingshots. With a hole in both forks. Now I'm switching over to gypsy tabs. Holes might also be troublesome because I'll be drilling and inserting metal into the thing. Will cross over where the holes would have been.



> its a beefy enough chunk of solid wood.


But very light. The lack of weight concerns me strengthwise. But then again, wood has surprised me before with how strong even some light woods can be. It's probably okay. Another slingshot made with this exact wood is working fine. I'm just being extra careful hence the pins.



> try to get/save the dust from the same kind of wood


Yep. Saved it after I was done filing.

Won't save the sand papered dust... it'll have glass particles in it.



> Have you put any thought into finish?


I ordered linseed oil a day or two ago. Should be getting it in a day or twelve.

This one:

https://www.daraz.pk/products/maries-linseed-oil-painting-medium-75ml-i134090203-s1294468127.html?mp=1



> Is that your son in your profile picture?


Heck no... that's the kid I ran over in my jeep while running from my ex-GF..... I honor his memory.

-----

----

----

----

----

:rolling:

Had you going there for a few seconds, yeah? :lol:

*Actually the pic is of someone who does not exist.*

Go here:

https://www.thispersondoesnotexist.com/

Every time you load the page, an Artificial Intelligence of some kind spits out the pic of a fake person. It changes every time you reload the page... never to be repeated. If you like a pic, you got to save it right then.

I use it for forums or wherever people expect my pic to be.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Good stuff. You did have me going!!! :rofl:

It sounds like things are working out for you.

We learn as you learn, so keep sharing.

How are the monsoons treating you? :violin:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> How are the monsoons treating you?


Hot and dry again. Heavy rain expected in other parts up north.

Meanwhile here is a pic of another person I squished.... this one went under the rear wheels while I was backing up, I believe.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Your not going to get me this time bro.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Worked on it a little more. Finally getting comfortable to hold.









I got the nails... did not cut off the heads because I don't think I'll be using them. Asked a person who knows more about wood than I do ... said it's fine.. inserting nails will be overkill.









The problem is, the nails will cross the place where I need to drill holes for my tubes. Yes, I said I won't do that but on second thought, it is the easiest way. It will let me shoot both OTT and TTF.

Other problem is I misplaced the rust-proofing compound and need to get more.... can't put nails that will rust in there...as you can see they are already rusty. The rust proofing chemical changes the rust into a protective layer. Kind of like chemical blueing.

And you were correct, the Pitbull looks like it'll work better as OTT. At least mine will.

I will try TTF .. it will have the option... but then I'll use very light ammo (compressed paper).

When you do drugs ... well I can't do drugs ...Muslim country.. but I got glue!... what was I saying? Yeah.. when you see the world like you are on LSD (or glue), this slingshot looks like it's a professional job.









Grandad Chengis Khan would be proud I am sure.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice frame


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Its coming along. Looking nice and smooth. It still has that honey golden color. Your getting good at this. Keep up the work/play.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Delivery guy just came by with this.









Now .. for the first time ever... I got an oil that is actually used on wood. :rofl:

I don't work with wood so I never bothered before and had no idea what to use.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Now then... before I go any further I decided to install test tubes (medical latex) and see if I can even do TTF with this guy.

Answer? *Oh yeah!*









Shot paper ammo in case it decided to blow my hand off.... but everything worked fine. And then the bands came off. They shot off in the direction of the ammo... they were working fine when I pulled back on them. I expected something like that... these were tubes not bands and lightly attached. But I am a bit surprised they went off in the opposite direction.

I couldn't find the wood glue so I lost patience and used sawdust and super-glue. It repaired the damaged areas alright... it's stronger than the original wood when I try and file it. But looks kinda ugly.

Try using wood glue not super glue.









If it keeps looking ugly after more sanding and linseed oil, I'll just paint it all black.

Even though TTF works great (the designer knew what he was doing) I still might turn it into an OTT tube shooter. It's an easier solution.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

You got enough material to play with. You could only paint sections of it and still keep the honey gold color. You could always put tabs on it if the ties are slipping. Or cut groves. your making progress. Keep the struggle going.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> You could only paint sections of it and still keep the honey gold color.


Perhaps. Good idea.



> You could always put tabs on it if the ties are slipping.


These were just to see what TTF feels like. I got half a dozen shots out of it and I am satisfied with the way it works. I was sure there would be a fork hit but no nothing.

I usually drill 7mm holes in the forks to fix my tubes. Will probably do that in a day or three.



> Or cut groves. your making progress.


The groves were cut but were too gentle... you can't even see them in the pics. Doesn't matter. I never use grooves anyway.



> Keep the struggle going.


I shall always struggle like the good little communist I am.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sanding all over a bit and then tapering/sanding the large hole is all that's left. Then oiling painting whatever. And then Communism shall rise again.









I realized that I should not do the linseed oiling. Instead let it soak up superglue. Judging from the few patches where I have used superglue, the surface has been "case hardened"... it's like very hard plastic. No linseed oil can do that.

I will of course use both on some of the same wood... a sacrificial piece ... to see what feels/looks better.

If I color it red, I'll call it *"Comrade Commissar"* instead of Pitbull.

What would be more dramatic? Doctors ask guy, "who did this to you?" and guy sez "It was the Pitbull!".

Or *"Comrade Commissar got me!"*

Found the video I was looking for:


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Sean Khan said:


> Sanding all over a bit and then tapering/sanding the large hole is all that's left. Then oiling painting whatever. And then Communism shall rise again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, CA glue is a good finish so long as you don't mind the smell while you're applying it. It's a tedious process but it's no different from any other surface build-up finish. We always need to knock down high spots and level the surface for it to look good... looks like you prefer a surface build-up finish? In which case, CA or polyurethane or some varnish or lacquer or Danish oil or Shellac (if you can do the french polishing technique) might do it for you.

The build is looking good!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> CA glue is a good finish so long as you don't mind the smell while you're applying it.


I do mind the smell. Which is why I do it outside.



> It's a tedious process


I won't be doing any tedious sanding. I just want to seal it from moisture. If it looks good from ten feet away, I'm happy.

Zombie won't ask me how much time I spent on finishing.



> looks like you prefer a surface build-up finish?


I prefer a painted surface actually. I'm only doing this new stuff ...oil-shoil, glue, boot polish... because it's necessary to be out of one's comfort zone sometimes. I am learning quite a bit from you guys.

Never know what skill might prove useful later. I am surrounded by enemies.



> if you can do the french polishing


Thanks but I don't swing that way.



> The build is looking good!


Thanks.

Some test pieces. Same wood.

















This is some thirsty wood. It sucked up the BLO just like that. Or maybe I applied too little?

I might use both. Super glue on the forks on top. And BLO on the rest of it. Will see later.

Regardless of what I use, I will spray a coat or two of lacquer in the end.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Dude You are very silly, I like your style. :screwy: :imslow:

What ever you finish it with will be great because its yours and you made it for you.

I can see you have learned a lot and while doing this taught us somethings in the process.

Thanks for sharing.

Remember this is just one build of hopefully many.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> one build of hopefully many


Need to find a better way... like make a model out of styrofoam or soap and make a mold out of it and use epoxy resin to make a design whenever I want, instantly. This woodworking is hard.

Anyway, sanded some more. Made the large pinky hole gentler. Nice feature the pinky hole. Doesn't do a bloody thing. But nice.

















Over all I like this design. Now sanding with a finer grit and then water-sealing whatever.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Working with wood gets easier. You'll be proud of yourself with how much youve learned.

Did you read the posts about polymorph. It sounds like something you would like. Ive made molds before and pored resin, polymorph is 1000 times more simple and has no harmful vapors and little clean up.

If your interested in the majical morphable material and cant find the page on this forum then Ill tell you what I know.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Did you read the posts about polymorph. It sounds like something you would like. Ive made molds before and pored resin, polymorph is 1000 times more simple and has no harmful vapors and little clean up.


I did. And I'll probably end up getting it.

I am just trying to be cheap. Not spending money is the Asian Way.

But yeah... make a polymorph model, make a silicone mold around that, pour Araldite or whatever epoxy down the hole and Bob's your Uncle. Each silicone mold would be good for around 50 castings, yes?

*How much do you estimate would be needed for a slingshot?* More than 1000 grams? It's available in batches of 100 grams, 500 and then 1000.

I have used soap and clay crafting .... I was very good at art in school. And right now I've got some MDF sitting around. Very easy to work with. But yes, I'm sure this has them beat.

Yeah... I'll get it I think....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Yeah... I'll get it I think....


Got it. Just came.

















500 grams. This is a bit more than I expected.

Thanks for reminding me about this wonder material.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Applied Super-Glue coat. Had to sand it to remove the bumps and wrinkles I got here and there. It's now very very smooth and the edges are round and comfortable. The glue has impregnated the wood... it became so hot at one point, I almost dropped it.









I think I'll leave it at that.

Now then.. I went out and got two things. Which do you think would be better? I am told the varnish would be a better finish than the spray can lacquer. I, for the sake of convenience, am tilting towards the spray can, ozone layer be damned.

This?









Or this?









Probably will have to add kerosene to the varnish to make it thinner.

Oh and how long does it take for varnish to dry? Can it be done indoors... does it stink?... or do I need to leave it out in the sun? (Sun? What bloody Sun?)


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Superglue has an exothermic reaction as it dries... something about heat being created as it fuses. There are some fun things you can do with superglue like mixing it with baking soda or graphite powder. It creates a lot of heat and fuses into a hard plasticized material. It'll be hot enough to give you a nasty burn... You can also use cinammon or coffee though the heat won't be as impressive. Sometimes this kind of mixture is used to seal and fill holes and cracks in wood.

Sounds like you are leaning towards a spray-painted finish? If that's what you want, go for it!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> There are some fun things you can do with superglue like mixing it with baking soda or graphite powder.


I mixed it with the sawdust I created. Removed the chipping that happened with the rasp.

Graphite powder.... I have plenty of that lying around... hmmmm....



> It'll be hot enough to give you a nasty burn


Yessir. Found that out, I did.



> Sounds like you are leaning towards a spray-painted finish?


Only for the sake of convenience, lack of smell and drying time of minutes.

Otherwise I wasn't very impressed the last time I did that. (see link below.. sprayed on finish)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122794-first-time-working-in-wood/


----------



## EastSideBadDad (Jul 22, 2020)

I haven't got a whole lot to add other than this:

Tung oil is a great hardening oil that penetrates deep into the wood and hardens as it cures, providing some additional strength to soft woods. You can usually get it in natural or tinted.

As you found out, CA/Superglue does a great job of strengthening soft woods, as well. I use it quite a bit for finishing straight razor scales. If you apply it in very thin coats, it dries nearly invisible, and you can even get specific brands that don't "yellow" as they age.

If you really want to have some fun, try layering different fabrics with fiberglass resin to create your own blocks that can be cut and shaped very similarly to wood. "Micarta" is extremely easy to make, and can really provide some outstanding looks and design patterns...


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Sean, I'm proud of your determination and spirit of exploring options on this frame. One thing for sure, there is none other in the world like it and it will be priceless because you built it.

Good job and anxious to see you shooting it more soon.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Tung oil is a great hardening oil that penetrates deep into the wood


My city is divided into huge commercial areas. The area for all things wood is called *Timber Market*. It's far away and I'd rather not go there right now. I am sure they have Tung Oil or any oil on Earth. The nearby hardware stores, carpentry guys... they don't have it. Or possibly they have some local name for it and are using it to oil their bums or something. I do not know that name. And it's not here online.

Which leaves me with Super-Glue. Mine is as thin as water and I have not noticed it yellow with age.

There is also a trick people who work with styrofoam use... they "glass" the foam with epoxy, making it far stronger.






IF one can use epoxy, thinned with rubbing alcohol (like in the video), to finish wood... well I got the best epoxy already. This Russian epoxy.. nothing else comes close. I have no idea what it will do for wood.... yes I know it's got steel particles in it and it'll look ugly. But it's a thought.











> "Micarta" is extremely easy to make


I am indeed tempted. I have done fiberglass sheds before (the roof). I know where to get all things fiberglass and it's resins.



> it will be priceless


Gawd, I hope not....* "never get attached to your weapons!"*.... But yes, I get what you are saying. :thumbsup:

Meanwhile, I ordered a band-set two days ago from Peshawar ... it just arrived. It's a medium power wristrocket tube-set.. the pouch is already attached. I can always swap it out for more powerful and longer tubes after I am sure this Pitbull design isn't fork-hit prone.

I love these huge pouches.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Decided to just spray it. It's the 21st century and it's not like I'm building a boat. Varnish my a..... who's got time for that kind of thing?


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

CA glue is good as it is. You could just leave it and shoot it already... Your wood is already sealed and ready for use. CA is good as a final finish... but it's really your call if you want to add more on top of it.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Let us know how it shoots. It looks great.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I'll see how it shoots soonest. I'm losing daylight.

It's done.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Total build time.... *from 8-24 July.* Only worked on it for a few minutes every other day or so.

*REAL* total time... more like *3 hours*.

You can have a slingshot of a modern design .. that looks like it was bought in the bazaar... in 3 hours from start to finish if you make it out of wood without taking a break.

There is hope for mankind is what I'm saying. If I can do it, you can do it.

And yes, making guns is simpler and faster. Slingshots are harder. If you can make a slingshot, you can make bloody any weapon, I guess. You can certainly aim any weapon better after practicing with a slingshot.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks great. Im glad you kept that honey gold color. The twine around the handle is a nice touch of contrast and will add grip.

If it shoots like it looks then it will be great.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I hope you are proud as heck on that build. I think I took 6 months to work through a frame build once. In fact I have one near me that I more or less starting fiddling with 8 months ago. Whenever I get wrapped up in something that is a about to be amazing then I take a look at Instagram where I follow shooters from around the world. So many of them have the crappiest slingshots I have ever seen, but they can take the wings off of a fly at 20 paces. I am talking to myself now. Shoot that thing and own every inch of it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks good Sean, be proud of that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The commercial wrist-rocket bands are terribly short. And they are a bit harsh. I'll have to replace them later.

But anyway... for a plinker it works great.

Attaching tubes with ball in tube method. Dropper full of rubbing alcohol.... what? You thought I would use spit??? Do I look like a peasant? :nono:









OTT (works great):









TTF (also works great):









Also works if you just use the slingshot with the tube straight out of the hole, Chinese attachment style.. makes it another kind of TTF.

Completed:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And on a side note:

I got this Chinese slingshot a few months ago:









It's a very nice and comfortable design.

But look here:









Paint's flaking off... can't take Karachi's monsoon high humidity.

*Lesson: Try not buying commercial. Make your own.*

*Thanks to you all. I could not have done any of this without the forum.*


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Looks really awesome. Love the wrap on the handle.

Word of caution. What do you plan to use for ammo? Your pouch is extremely large, and note that it has to pass through the gap in the frame. Bad things will happen if the pouch snags on the fork tips. You need to balance the pouch to the ammo and the frame.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Ammo is paper, plaster of paris or hexnuts. The pouch isn't showing any tendency to snag.. not with these stiff tubes using OTT ...tubes tend to solve such problems automatically... more fault tolerant.

I do plan on replacing the bands... they feel horrid right now.... will of course install a smaller pouch with newer tubes.

For the first 100-500 shots I will shoot nothing but paper or tinfoil balls. Indoor use only to get rid of house lizards.

When I am sure of it's behavior and after installing better tubes (I have those.. 5 meters worth sitting in the fridge), I might upgrade it to zombie dispatch duties.

What this slingshot isn't for, is things like shooting dead AAA batteries into the neighbors' lawns. I got better ones (wrist braced) for such special missions. This huge pouch will be useful there.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Bands changed to thinner medical latex tubes. Smaller pouch. Because tubes are thinner, ball in tube method won't work.

















Now I can full draw to my normal draw length.

Nasty nasty hand slaps with OTT. Fantastic shooting with TTF.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing the next one, and the next one, and the next one...........


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Looking good. Anxious to hear more shooting reports. Show us those house lizards you're hunting! ...well maybe not!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Show us those house lizards you're hunting!


They got washed away in the monsoon. Can't find a single one.

Any time now, I should be getting a megaton of small frogs appearing out of nowhere. But I can't bring myself to kill them.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Your avatar pictures get me every time. Highly hilarious.


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

Island made said:


> Looks good thus far! I'm no wood expert and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong...but that looks like pine or spruce to me. Which is fine in a "natty" but as a board just be careful and leave the forks lots thick as well as test it.
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress! And we like lots of pics!


I was thinking the same thing.. I to am looking to make my 1st but I didn't want to spend $$$ on it.. I have some pine on hand.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

After quite some testing, it's been upgraded to Zombie killer power.

Rubber tubes ... attached to the frame with ball in tube method... tied to looped tubes, gives me full draw.

















A plinker, no more!


----------

